# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Restarting Linear Progression

## beanpo1e

I did Stronglifts 5x5 and Texas Method for a long time natural with great results but have exhausted my gains with those templates. For a first cycle (basic beginner TestE) does it make sense to start a linear progression again for someone look to gain mass and strength on the main lifts? Or is it too much too fast?

----------


## beanpo1e

Ok, I will. Still trying to understand how to best take advantage of training on cycle as far as volume, intensity, and accessory lifts.

----------


## Gallowmere

> Ok, I will. Still trying to understand how to best take advantage of training on cycle as far as volume, intensity, and accessory lifts.


Just do whatever you would normally do, but let the progression roll better as the gear allows.
Theres no sense in training in a totally different modality, just because youre on cycle, as you develop adaptations that are A: pointless, and B: less likely to stick around over time.

----------


## beanpo1e

Thanks, dont't reinvent the wheel and K.I.S.S.

----------


## Gallowmere

> Thanks, dont't reinvent the wheel and K.I.S.S.


Precisely.
Ive been running the same program (Juggernaut Training Method) for almost four years now; while primary hypo, when starting TRT, when running cycles, all of it.

Starting amraps in 2016:
Bench: 150x12
Squat: 215x14
Strict Press: 100x12
Deadlift: 300x12

Most recent a few weeks ago:
Bench: 235x12
Squat: 370x10
Strict Press: 165x9
Deadlift: 415x10

So yeah, not these absurd leaps and bounds (read completely unsustainable) jumps that some people claim their program can induce, but its been constant and consistent improvement, so theres no reason to screw with what works for me.

----------


## beanpo1e

Those are some impressive improvements. I'm not familiar with Juggernaut training Method; how does it work?

----------


## Gallowmere

> Those are some impressive improvements. I'm not familiar with Juggernaut training Method; how does it work?


Its kinda similar to 5/3/1, but has a built in progression mechanic, based on how many reps over the block count you get on certain amrap sets.
An excerpt from the ebook, showing the program and partial explanation of amraps:

The progression happens on the Realization week amraps.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> I did Stronglifts 5x5 and Texas Method for a long time natural with great results but have exhausted my gains with those templates. For a first cycle (basic beginner TestE) does it make sense to start a linear progression again for someone look to gain mass and strength on the main lifts? Or is it too much too fast?


Mass AND strength. That is not as bad as bulk and cut at same time but still a huge valley separates mass and strength. 

Mass is built strictly through hypertrophy and diet + sleep. You can achieve hypertrophy via many paths. Lifting super heavy is not the path to the highest level hypertrophy.

Strength is built via CNS and form. You acquire strength by damaging and healing your CNS. You are years into lifting so form should not be an issue. Diet and Sleep impact CNS the most.

Focus on diet and sleep. These are the two items YOU control. The rest will handle itself.

----------


## beanpo1e

Thanks for the explanation. Coming from reading a lot about strength training, building strength and mass seemed fairly synonymous.

----------


## Gallowmere

> Thanks for the explanation. Coming from reading a lot about strength training, building strength and mass seemed fairly synonymous.


Ehhh, to a point, they are. Increased cross section of muscle leads to increased strength potential. However, shit gets weird in the extremes though, where so much specificity is required to continue increasing strength (think the peaking programs that Stefi Cohen and Dan Green run while peaking for meets) that you cannot physically handle volume that would lead to further hypertrophy. You would literally start breaking shit left and right.
Percentages and shit only take you so far. Lifting 85-95% for sets of 2-3 is not the same when your 1RMs are 405/315/495 as when they are 865/525/950. You just cant recover from hypertrophy inducing volumes at that level.

----------


## beanpo1e

I have been starting to play with rep speed more. I usually do quicker reps with no pause. Now I'm starting to play with 2 to 3 count descents for greater eccentric emphasis to support hypertrophy.

----------


## Sergeyrer

ÐÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑ! ÐÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð²ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ´Ð¾Ð¼Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð² Ð²ÐµÑÐºÐµ, ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ?

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Grate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Grate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thank you to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Grate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thank you to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thank you to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thank you to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks you

----------


## UHAndrew

Grate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Grate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thank you to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you you

----------


## UHAndrew

Be grateful for you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Give thanks to you

----------


## UHAndrew

Thank you

----------


## UHAndrew

Appreciate you

----------


## UHAndrew

Say thanks to you

----------

